# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  โปรโมชั่น !! YAESU FM-9012 เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ราคาพิเศษ

## Import

*YAESU FM-9012* เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ของแท้จากบริษัท ไทยคอม เน็ทเวิร์ค เครื่องสามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย สินค้าที่นำมาขายเป็นของใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน

*คุณลักษณะโดยทั่วไป*
- มีคีย์บอร์ดที่ไมโครโฟนในตัว 
- สามารถทำการโปรแกรมเครื่องได้แยกรายบุคคลถึง 4 บุคคล บนซอฟท์คีย์บนไมโครโฟน 
- มีแสงไฟส่องบนคีย์เมื่อใช้ในเวลากลางคืน 
- ช่องสัญญาณความจำมีตัวอักษรขนาดใหญ่ 
- สามารถแบ่งการเก็บข้อมูลได้ 8 ชุด 
- สามาถปรับการรับเสียงของไมโครโฟนได้ และปรับความเบี่ยงเบนได้แบบแคบและกว้าง และดังหรือเยา รวมทั้งภาครับ
- สามารถใช้คุณสมบัติของการเข้ารหัสแบบ EPCS 
- มีคุณสมบัติในการสอนรหัสมอสส์เบื้องต้น 
- มีรหัสป้องกันการใช้งานจากผู้อื่น 
- สามารถกดปุ่มเดียวเพื่อเข้าถึง การสื่อสารด้วยระบบVOLP บนเครือข่ายอินเตอร์เน็ต 
- ลำโพงขนาด 3 วัตต์ 
- มีระบบ ARS สามารถตั้งค่าREpeater ได้อัตโนมัติ 
- มีระบบ APO ปิดเองอัตโนมัติ 
- สามารถตัดสัญญาณเมื่อช่องสัญญาณเต็ม 
- มีระบบ Dual watch การเฝ้าฟังแบบ 2 ช่องพร้อมกัน 
- สามารถปรับความสว่างของหน้าจอได้หลายนระดับ 
- สามารถในการปรับระบบเลือกรับแบบ RF Squelch 
- มีคุณสมบัติในการค้นหาการผสมสัญญาณที่ดีที่สุด ( ATT ) 
- มีระบบตั้งเวลาในการส่ง (TOT) 
- มีระบบตรวจสอบลูกข่ายในรัศมีของสัญญาณ 
- สามารถหมุนสัญญาณ DTMF อัตโนมัติ 
- มีระบบค้นหาอัจฉริยะในระบบความจำ 
- สามารถกวาดหาสัญญาณทั้งระบบความจำและการตั้งความถี่เอง

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากตัวแทนนำเข้า

*รูปภาพ*



*ราคา :* 5,900 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 150 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ไชยรัฐ (กาฬสินธุ์) EMS = EI960706767TH  วันที่ 04/05/55
ส่งคุณ ผอบ (ดงขุย) EMS = EJ193560348TH  วันที่ 17/09/55
ส่งร้าน หนึ่งมินิมาร์ท (ยางตลาด) EMS = EJ480836759TH  วันที่ 11/12/55
ส่งคุณ สุทัศน์ (ท่าแซะ) EMS = EJ485632001TH  วันที่ 19/03/56
ส่งคุณ ชัญภรณ์ (เปือยน้อย) EMS = EJ889317448TH  วันที่ 21/03/56
ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (หล่มสัก) EMS = EJ889457167TH  วันที่ 13/06/56
ส่งคุณ บุญสร้าง (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EK603738281TH  วันที่ 15/01/57
ส่งคุณ วิทยา (ยโสธร) EMS = EK637874459TH  วันที่ 30/01/57
ส่งคุณ ธีรศานต์ (ตาก) EMS = EK637874462TH  วันที่ 30/01/57
ส่งคุณ เชวง (ทับกวาง) EMS = EL314408725TH  วันที่ 05/08/57 (โปรแพคคู่ 9012+259)
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EN689557023TH  วันที่ 14/02/58
ส่งคุณ กิตติศักดิ์ (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EN815268550TH  วันที่ 02/03/58
ส่งคุณ พรหมพิริยะ (กระบี่) EMS = EN115901335TH  วันที่ 18/05/58 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (หล่มสัก) EMS = EJ889457167TH  วันที่ 13/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บุญสร้าง (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EK603738281TH  วันที่ 15/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิทยา (ยโสธร) EMS = EK637874459TH  วันที่ 30/01/57
ส่งคุณ ธีรศานต์ (ตาก) EMS = EK637874462TH  วันที่ 30/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชวง (ทับกวาง) EMS = EL314408725TH  วันที่ 05/08/57 (โปรแพคคู่ 9012+259)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EN689557023TH  วันที่ 14/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิตติศักดิ์ (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EN815268550TH  วันที่ 02/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรหมพิริยะ (กระบี่) EMS = EN115901335TH  วันที่ 18/05/58

----------

